# anyone know wot this is?



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

just wanted to know if if anyone could give me anymore information on this frog, all i know its from Vietman.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

wayne the pain said:


> just wanted to know if if anyone could give me anymore information on this frog, all i know its from Vietman.


Looks to be somewhere in Rhacophorus but after that I'm just not sure.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> just wanted to know if if anyone could give me anymore information on this frog, all i know its from Vietman.


Looks to be somewhere in Rhacophorus but after that I'm just not sure.
[/quote]

was told it was Pelobates but not too sure.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

wayne the pain said:


> just wanted to know if if anyone could give me anymore information on this frog, all i know its from Vietman.


Looks to be somewhere in Rhacophorus but after that I'm just not sure.
[/quote]

was told it was Pelobates but not too sure.








[/quote]

Definately not. Pelobatidae are European and American spadefoot toads, that's obviously a large tree frog, look at those toe pads, possibly they id'ed it as Polypedates. After some more searching I'm pretty sure it's Polypedates dennysi, which is in Rhacophoridae.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Honestly I think that is a photo shopped picture.....the head looks too ranid, and the body phylomedusid...I would be interested in knowing if that is an actual frog...as I have neverseen anything quite like it!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that thing is freakin huge!

looks bigger than a bullfrog!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Honestly I think that is a photo shopped picture.....the head looks too ranid, and the body phylomedusid...I would be interested in knowing if that is an actual frog...as I have neverseen anything quite like it!


Strangely enough while looking for confirmation on the web I found this exact photograph with the following notation :
"Above is a photo of the world's largest tree frog. These monsters were only recently discovered in the remote jungles of North Vietnam. This frog has been assigned to the genus Polypedates. It is still so new that it does not yet have a specific name. Full grown females can reach a length of 9 inches from snout to vent making this not only the largest tree frog in the world, but one of the world's truly giant frog species. Adults are the same size as an African Pyxicphalus Bull Frog and can eat small rats! Unfortunately, the very restricted habitat of this magnificent species is being rapidly cleared for coffee plantations and it's survival in the wild is critically threatened."

Check out the 10th picture down. Global herp


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Very interesting.......I can find butkiss anywhere on this frog....I would like to find information on a site that isn't in cahouts with the infamous Hank Molt and his omni present have evrything including species not obtainable lists.....keep us posted Bawb and Wayne..


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Seems the monteray bay aquarium will have these frogs on display this year according to this

In the Discovery Art Room, families can create detailed scrapbooks as souvenirs of their Wild About Otters experience. This room also includes a live exhibit of exotic frogs, which may include the colorful Vietnamese giant tree frog, the wide-mouthed Bornean horned frog, the web-toed Chinese gliding frog, the bulbous White's tree frog or a camouflage champ, the Vietnamese mossy frog.

Or read it all here
http://www.mbayaq.org/aa/pressroom/web/Pre...ew.aspx?id=1463


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's sad that a species just becomes known and already it's threatened. We are doing horrible, horrible things to our planet.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

that thing is huge! Hopefully they are easy to breed and they get there numbers up. It would be a shame to lose something so cool looking. Hopefully they take off and one day people are breeding them for pets, alot of animals, thats there best shot. And I'm sure alot of people would like huge frogs like that.


----------

